# Yamaha Acoustic Guitar?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in the market for a cheap but nice acoustic guitar. I've had the same Vantage acoustic guitar for 25 years and I figure it's about time I get something a little bit better! Only really want to spend around $300-400 on something. Are the Yamaha's in that range decent? Something like a FGX700SC decent?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like some of the Yamaha's, but could not comment on any specific model. I've always believed that the guitar will pick you. Go out and try a bunch.

I would also be looking at the Simon & Patrick lines (Seagull, Norman, etc). I own 2 of them and they compare to instruments 2x the price. For full disclosure, my Simon & Patrick 12 string was the 2nd 12 string I picked up. Love at first strum. I got it at Walters in Masonville Mall (I see you are not far from there). Great folks to deal with.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

I have an old yami red label fg180 (owned since '75). Still plays great.
Jim's suggestions are good too. I did a little kijiji search (london) and 
came across these. They may interest you. good luck in your search.

Yamaha FG700S Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar $160 OBO









Art and Lutherie Cedar antique burst $240


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What they said.

I hear a lot of acoustics from both Yamaha and Godin and they're almost always better sounding and playing than the competition. The Yamaha dreads are particularly nice and the Godin folk guitars are too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

My vote too, goes with the Godin family of guitars! My Seagull M6 Gloss has a very nice voice and has aged very well over the past decade.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

just for sh!ts and giggles I stopped in at my local store last week when I didn't feel like working for a half hour and wanted to strum for a while. My store owner was in the process of re-hanging all the Yamaha acoustics, so as she dusted them and got them ready for hanging I strummed each one for a couple minutes as she talked about the differences. I don't have a Yamaha acoustic, but after this little episode I certainly wouldn't hesitate buying one.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I picked up a Yamaha L5W and was amazed at the sound. Great value. You may be able to find a used starter L series (L5 or L6) in your price range.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

nothing against yamahas, godins, or any other entry level guitars, but once you go solid wood you'll never go back.

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...iphone-masterbilt-acoustic-W0QQAdIdZ486329483

buy this
an epi masterbilt was my first SW guitar
not *great *but at that price point you really can't compete
hell if i lived closer i'd buy the thing myself


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have had a nylon stringed acoustic electric Yamaha for a while now.
I'm pretty impressed with the quality of the guitar every time I play it.

I also have a Seagull acoustic electric folk model, nice guitar too.

Either brand is worth a check.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Someone mentioned the Godins(Seagull, Simon & Patrick and Art & Lutherie) as being entry level but having had two, they are certainly above that. 

The Seagull S6 in spruce is a little brighter sounding while the Cedar 6 is a little more mellow. I can't say anything about the Yammies, as I've never owned one. Here are some links for your perusal. I believe the Simon & Patrick is more of the premier line but then you are above your budget for a new one. Personally, I would go with the Cedar 6 and if you want it a little brighter, change to lighter strings and back to standard strings for the mellower tone.

You can easily find one of these in like new condition for $150.00 to $250.00 on Kijiji.

http://www.seagullguitars.com/intro.html
http://www.simonandpatrick.com/specs.htm
http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Same goes for Yamaha...you can spend $300.oo on one or you can spend $15,000.oo on another, depends on how thick your wallet is. I don`t consider top end Yamaha guitars as entry level, but thats just me...the ones I see locally are as good as anything MIA hanging in shops here.
I own a LOT of old Yamaha nylon string guitars, most made well before the FGs came out....oldest dates to the early `50s according to info I got, latest to the mid `60s around the time Yamaha opened their own acoustic guitar factory. Never paid more than $150.oo for any and paid as little as $10.oo for others...for all solid wood guitars...that sound fantastic. I`ve written about them and posted pics so won`t bore members with that again, but I don`t play classical...I use my nylons for the same songs as my steels, just love the tone of nylon strings. necks on the old Yamaha Dynamics are fat and thick, not flat and wide like necks seen on classical guitars made today, and they fit me like a glove. I can`t recommend them any higher, outstanding guitars and I love mine to pieces....and...in their day, when they were new, some models sold for 3 months wages so not cheap by any definition. I know they exported some models, worth seeking out and playing, might be in for a surprise.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I own an a&l cedar and a s&p spruce mahogany and they sound good if its the first guitar you pick up...but if I a/b test them against a solid wood guitar the differences are very noticeable. I've played some seagulls that really impressed me but we're talking upwards of 900$ now...I really think the epi is a great choice being right in the middle of his budget. Id love to find a couple in ottawa...I've had two over the years and miss them both


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a Yamaha FG700MS about 6 months ago. Absolutely no regrets.

It's a remarkable instrument for the price. I think it was $199. Solid top. The "MS" models have a matte finish that I prefer, and they SOUND better to me too.

It's very plain - if you like fancy inlays and whatnot, this is not the axe you're searching for. And I had to play several to find a really nice one. And even still, it's not perfect. But for $199? Amazing.

Obviously, no guitar in this range is going to compare to a $1000+ solid wood instrument. But Yamaha is one of the best of the cheap guitars, no doubt.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

These are awesome ..S indicates solid top 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nts-guitars-Yamaha-FG-460S-W0QQAdIdZ489136653


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> These are awesome ..S indicates solid top
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nts-guitars-Yamaha-FG-460S-W0QQAdIdZ489136653


That git just speaks of quality.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> These are awesome ..S indicates solid top
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nts-guitars-Yamaha-FG-460S-W0QQAdIdZ489136653



I would not pay $390 for that guitar. It has only a solid top. The back and sides are laminated.

Get one of the new Yamaha FG700 series for half the price. It's basically the same thing minus the bling.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> I would not pay $390 for that guitar. It has only a solid top. The back and sides are laminated.
> 
> Get one of the new Yamaha FG700 series for half the price. It's basically the same thing minus the bling.


I have a 460S and don't notice the a difference of the laminate sides..granted I only paid $225 for it. A nice sounding and playing guitar that I am not afraid of it walking out the door at a gig or party. Underated guitars.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> I have a 460S and don't notice the a difference of the laminate sides..granted I only paid $225 for it. A nice sounding and playing guitar that I am not afraid of it walking out the door at a gig or party. Underated guitars.



I agree that they are nice guitars and $225 is the correct selling price for one used. I think $390 is a little too much. For that kind of money you can buy a new guitar with solid top.


----------

